
How Fighting Wildfires Works [video] - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EodxubsO8EI
======
JshWright
I'm a structural firefighter and routinely spend time inside burning
buildings. Wildland firefighters are _crazy_

"That mountain is on fire. Here's your shovel..."

~~~
maxxxxx
I had an emergency response training with a firefighter today and he said they
call regular firefighters "pavement divas". He said he would never trade with
forest firefighters. Their work is just too hard.

~~~
webnrrd2k
Here's how I think of it wildland firefighting: it's just emergency landscape
maintenance under the worst possible, potentially life threatening conditions.

[I'm a volunteer in a local rural area, at the last all-volunteer station in
the state.]

[P.S. I missed closeparen's comment below. We think similarly]

------
pdkl95
> Cal Fire

Unfortunately the general pilot shortage and the longer fire season is
starting to impact Cal Fire, leaving a few airtanks grounded without pilots.
These pilots traditionally worked on a seasonal schedule: ~four months of
heavy firefighting with minimal time off, with the rest of the year spent
recuperating (aka "unemployment"). Trying to extend the heavy-work period (or
even make it year-round) is burning people out.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWf-H9vnBjY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWf-H9vnBjY)

------
closeparen
It’s striking how much fighting wars is “just” extreme construction, and
fighting wildfires is “just” extreme landscaping.

------
mtnGoat
i feel like where i live, they don't fight wildfires, they just watch them
burn and do structure protection.

